# Clinicum paralyticum



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 23, 2014)

An abandoned hospital somewhere:

1



Old one... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Chairs... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Nice lamps... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Stuff... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Only a few colours... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



X-Ray II... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Orange... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



X-Ray I... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Hall... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Reception... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Waiting... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Operation area... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13



Beds... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

14



Monitor... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

15



Non smoking area... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

16



Sweat... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

17



Spread baby... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

18



Four minus one... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

19



Ultrasound... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

20



X-ray... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

21



For the dead... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2014)

The plants look still alive! what a find, tip top photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 23, 2014)

Your sure they've not just gone for dinner?? best so far


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 23, 2014)

Amazing pictures, I wonder what will happen to all this equipment?


----------



## David Nimrod (Jan 23, 2014)

I've never seen such perfectly aligned verticals...

You sir, are a hero! (Great pics btw).


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sorry, but does 'derelict' mean 'brand new' in German??


----------



## David Nimrod (Jan 23, 2014)

The more I look at these, the weirder it all gets...

What's the story..?


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 24, 2014)

This place is cleaner than my local A&E.


----------



## brian1970 (Jan 24, 2014)

Its so clean !
Would be great to hear the story behind this place.
It all looks as if everyone has popped out for the day !


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 24, 2014)

Even the potted plants look watered


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 24, 2014)

Derelict? Try Manchester's [functioning - just] A&E department this place is cleaner! Must have closed pretty recently or Germany doesn't have chavs? [i will google german chav later]  nice report and pictures


----------



## MrDan (Jan 24, 2014)

I have to agree, I'd rather be treated here than in my closest 2 or 3 hospitals.
You've taken fantastic photos, but in terms of derelict? Technically maybe.. but not enough decay for me. It literally could be opened again next week.


----------



## Pilot (Jan 24, 2014)

Never ceases to amaze me how when a hospital is decomissioned, all this kit is left in place. There simply HAS to be a use for the vast majority of it. I gather that the NHS say that a hospital such as this "costs" upwards of £2m a year to run. As with most of the so-called accounting these days, it is merely numbers on a piece of paper that prove whatever they want to prove. 

Looks like they could just wheel some patients in - wouldnt even have to clean the place.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 29, 2014)

The place is left for about a few month completely. Till this point a small part, the place where you can drive, if you have an accident (don't know the english word) was still active. Now this "surgery" has also left the building and the owner try to sell it. The plan is to let live immigrants there... What will happen to all the medical stuff, nobody knows at this point...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2014)

David Nimrod said:


> I've never seen such perfectly aligned verticals....



Thats very true, even at the very edges theres no distortion at all! What kind of witchcraft is this? 

That site is so fresh I can smell the hospital smell coming off your photos! Seriously don't know how you manage these, especially the rate you seem to do them!


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jan 30, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Amazing pictures, I wonder what will happen to all this equipment?



Exactly! Even if not present "state of art" would not some charity know how to put these to good use in the developing world? What a waste!


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jan 30, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Thats very true, even at the very edges theres no distortion at all! What kind of witchcraft is this?
> 
> That site is so fresh I can smell the hospital smell coming off your photos! Seriously don't know how you manage these, especially the rate you seem to do them!




Well . . . photo #20 . . . well . . . it could be the door was hinged incorrectly?


Superb photography and editing . . . must have a copy of "Capture NX2" for his Nikon as indeed I do . . . there's a wonderful filter buried amongst a great software package that with 100% accuracy and NO left over effect will totally straighten out any photo taken with say a 28mm to 35mm.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 30, 2014)

This looks amazing! nicely shot!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 30, 2014)

I can tell you all, what kind of camera and lenses I use. But the main reason for a good shot is, that you have to love the location and you live for abandoned places. I'm really addicted to visit this places and it's a whole lifestyle for me... Who is still interested, I can write my equipment down. But you all can be sure, that you have better equipment than mine is...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 31, 2014)

This is abandoned wow, or were you visiting someone haha


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 31, 2014)

Excellent!!!

Oh memories of German hospitals ........ I lived there for the first 18 years of my existence and does not come to a shock to how clean hospitals are (Germany as a whole too). The NHS doesn't come close. 

Thanks for sharing


----------

